# .nomedia not hiding pics in the gallery.



## aydos (Nov 3, 2011)

Hello All,

I use to be able to make a .nomedia file in windows that is saved as all files and put it in a folder and none of the pics would show.

I have some wallpapers I downloaded and have in my Download folder that show in my gallery. I made a .nomedia file like I use to and put it in there and it is not hiding the files. I tried clearing the cache and data of gallery, renaming the folder, naming it back. Nothing will clear them out. Well if I rename the folder then the folder shows in the gallery with the original name but blank for the photos. When I rename it back to the original name they work again.

I have always wondered who thought it was a good idea to make it where all pics on the phone showed on the gallery and not just some in a certain directory.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## esoomenona (Nov 2, 2011)

I had the same problem. Someone mentioned you have to run the media scanner again. I just disabled it and installed QuickPic. It works so much better for me anyway.


----------



## RamAir02 (Nov 17, 2011)

QuickPic is the best. I just use the "Exclude" option rather than the one that utilizes .nomedia


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am using mClock and the skins show up in gallery.

I went into the self created mClock folder and dropped a .nomedia in there and each of the subfolders as well using ES File Explorer.

I downloaded Rescan Media and I force stopped and cleared data on the gallery app.

Utilizing all this the skins STILL show up. Any ideas on how to keep using Gallery but gain some semblence of control? It's already bad enough you can't choose which albums to synch from picasa.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a known issue, you have to wipe the 'medascanner' and provider caches and reboot. Then they'll be hidden.


----------



## FSXv13 (Dec 16, 2011)

mikeymop said:


> It's a known issue, you have to wipe the 'medascanner' and provider caches and reboot. Then they'll be hidden.


How do I wipe it? Sorry, for asking what may be a noob question but I stopped the gallery services, cleared them, rebooted and it didn't work.

I got so frustrated I recreated the folders on my computer and then put .nomedia into them, renamed the folders on my phone and then copied the contents into the new folders (that contained .nomedia with no other files) I copied from my computer. That worked, even if it was a crap work around.

Wiping those three things sounds tons easier...


----------



## mazz0310 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm having the same issue, but an additional one as well.

No media isn't hiding some pictures.

Also I made a folder "ABC" and put pictures in it, then I renamed the folder to "XYZ" and more pictures.

Now in Gallery I have two folders, ABC and XYZ. ABC has the first set of photo's and XYZ has the additional ones.


----------



## gaetawoo (Jan 4, 2012)

it works but you have to clear the data and cache of the media scanner and gallery then reboot.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Looks for 'mediastorage' in all applications and wipe the data and cache then reboot.

If that doesn't work, perhaps you didn't make the nomedia file properly


----------

